# Snow coming over plow



## ATT Tech (Feb 19, 2015)

Ok... So I have the 8'2" VXT with the snow deflector installed, but I still get a ton of spray over the plow when plowing in any angled direction.... Any advice to minimize this?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Slow down? Try and put it in a dog leg. If it's a dry snow ,not a lot you can do.


----------



## ATT Tech (Feb 19, 2015)

It's always that fine granular snow... Worse when it's only 2-3" deep.... Traveling under 15MPH.... I've tried different angles but never dog legged.... Just sucks when you have a 5 mile access road and you have to stop every 1000 ft to clean off your wipers.....


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

Get a XV2...LOL


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Plow with the wind 

You need a wider deflector


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

Did you ever plow without one? I added one this year. Still get some but comparatively, it makes a huge difference


----------



## ATT Tech (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm thinking that when the weather breaks I'm going to make a bigger deflector... Right now it is a 10" deflector but I have plenty of mining belt so I think a 14" might be in order....... I've been plowing snow since 96 but this is my first v-plow and it seems worse than any of my straight blades I've had in the past.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

ATT Tech;1962345 said:


> I'm thinking that when the weather breaks I'm going to make a bigger deflector... Right now it is a 10" deflector but I have plenty of mining belt so I think a 14" might be in order....... I've been plowing snow since 96 but this is my first v-plow and it seems worse than any of my straight blades I've had in the past.


My old boss had a 16'' deflector was made from a belt

I have 3 MVP Plus I run no deflector Only notice blow over when I drive in a high wind with a big load in scoop mode Light snow 2-3'' never notice much coming over


----------



## HPSInc (Feb 15, 2015)

I have the boss kit on my power vxt. I have some really long pushes to make on the roadways I clear and my shield gets hammered with snow no matter what way I got the blade. It's really no better than when I didn't have the deflector kit installed. I literally have to plow at what feels like a crawl to avoid it coming up and over. Some other local guys I know make their own for their plows, they hang about half way down their plows. According to them, theirs work.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Fisher Plows the snow never comes over the top.....Must be a Boss thing...:whistling:


----------



## HPSInc (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm out now, 15 mph...can't see sh*t. Thanks Obama


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

I must be a slow poke....


I've NEVER plowed anything at 15mph.....




(including any ex girlfriends)


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

We plow miles and miles of roads - the deflector is a waste of money IMO to help with plowing roads, parking lots yes but roads no.

It's not uncommon to plow at 20mph - defroster on hi, wipers on high and lean forward and whichever way gets you the view out of a clear spot on the windshield.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Or get the windshild up a lot higher . Couldn't resist, but I really can't say squat, I haven't moved any snow with this one yet.........soon


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

framer1901;1964713 said:


> We plow miles and miles of roads - the deflector is a waste of money IMO to help with plowing roads, parking lots yes but roads no.
> 
> It's not uncommon to plow at 20mph - defroster on hi, wipers on high and lean forward and whichever way gets you the view out of a clear spot on the windshield.


I would hope you are doing AT LEAST 20mph if you are doing roads.  I do 20+ routinely in some of my LOTS. I think MoDOT runs about 40-45 when on the highways, or at least that is what I have to slow down to until I get around them between lots. :waving:


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

I plow roads . Fisher plow with metal deflector then a ten inch belt hanging from that. Can go as fast as the truck can push it. Before I put the belt on I would get buried at any speed over 15 mph


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

derekslawncare;1964799 said:


> I would hope you are doing AT LEAST 20mph if you are doing roads.  I do 20+ routinely in some of my LOTS. I think MoDOT runs about 40-45 when on the highways, or at least that is what I have to slow down to until I get around them between lots. :waving:


These are private roads - you go as fast as you can see. I don't want to say 30mph, I dunno, never look at the speedo. DOT front plows are designed waayy different than our plows, not to mention belly blades.


----------



## pinepointe (Jan 3, 2006)

The bigger the plow flap the more roll you get on the snow I run a 18" mining belt with a 3" piece of aluminum on top of the mining belt works great.


----------



## heman (Oct 14, 2009)

make a metal deflector, follow the curve of the blade then make a sharp curve downward. i have found out that the factory deflectors act like dam and won't let the snow roll off the blade, since i switched to making my own 20 mph no problem, plus i use heated wiper and heat strip below were the wipers park. i can plow 30+ hour with out smacking wipers off (unless its colder the 10 out).

make the curve with a piece of wire, then bend the steel to that shape.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

heman;1965495 said:


> make a metal deflector, follow the curve of the blade then make a sharp curve downward. i have found out that the factory deflectors act like dam and won't let the snow roll off the blade, since i switched to making my own 20 mph no problem, plus i use heated wiper and heat strip below were the wipers park. i can plow 30+ hour with out smacking wipers off (unless its colder the 10 out).
> 
> make the curve with a piece of wire, then bend the steel to that shape.


How about a photo of that steel foil you made?Thumbs Up


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

scottr;1966947 said:


> How about a photo of that steel foil you made?Thumbs Up


Yes, photos please.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Could it be a vplow thing? Heard they don't windrow as well as a straight blade? Maybe the bumped out hinge creates a "rotational vortex of instability"


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Antlerart06;1962331 said:


> Plow with the wind


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1967050 said:


> :laughing::laughing:


I don't see what is so Funny................On the Back of my Fisher plows it says....Always Plow with the "Storm" and "The Wind"...........:whistling:......


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Defcon 5;1967059 said:


> I don't see what is so Funny................On the Back of my Fisher plows it says....Always Plow with the "Storm" and "The Wind"...........:whistling:......


It must be a chain lift thang..


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

SnoFarmer;1967063 said:



> It must be a chain lift thang..


Yes....It is.....The chain keeps the Snow off the Windshield......


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5;1967059 said:


> I don't see what is so Funny................On the Back of my Fisher plows it says....Always Plow with the "Storm" and "The Wind"...........:whistling:......


I'm laughing because that's what I do.

I rearrange the layouts of my accounts (move buildings, drives, etc) so I can plow with the wind.

If that's too difficult, I just wait for the wind to change to the most advantageous direction and then plow with it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5;1967068 said:


> Yes....It is.....The chain keeps the Snow off the Windshield......


Mine never did, back in the day.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1967050 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:





Defcon 5;1967068 said:


> Yes....It is.....The chain keeps the Snow off the Windshield.....


I've been fighting a cold the last week...when I get to laughing really hard, I start to cough...you guys almost made me puke. Thanks


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

snocrete;1967114 said:


> I've been fighting a cold the last week...when I get to laughing really hard, I start to cough...you guys almost made me puke. Thanks


Anytime............


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

leigh;1967040 said:


> Could it be a vplow thing? Heard they don't windrow as well as a straight blade? Maybe the bumped out hinge creates a "rotational vortex of instability"


The Boss Deflector buckles at the hinge when straight or angled for windrowing. The combination of the hinge and buckled deflector allows snow to blow off the top.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Not sure about WV, but the snow here in MI has just been really dry this year. Not much you can do about it. Last 3" we had here the snow was blowing off the plow like a snow blower.


----------



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

BUFF;1967216 said:


> The Boss Deflector buckles at the hinge when straight or angled for windrowing. The combination of the hinge and buckled deflector allows snow to blow off the top.


Not all V-plows are created =. that goes for deflectors too I guess. Mine is 2 piece...again must be a chain lift thing... You wouldn't understand.  :laughing:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Doughboy12;1967353 said:


> Not all V-plows are created =. that goes for deflectors too I guess. Mine is 2 piece...again must be a chain lift thing... You wouldn't understand.  :laughing:


Since the question was about a BOSS plow with a deflector my reply offers valid constructive feedback.

You're correct I don't understand how a chain lift plays into how a snow deflector works, care to explain?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BUFF;1967366 said:


> Since the question was about a BOSS plow with a deflector my reply offers valid constructive feedback.
> 
> You're correct I don't understand how a chain lift plays into how a snow deflector works, care to explain?


I would like to know too.....


----------



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

Defcon 5;1967068 said:


> Yes....It is.....The chain keeps the Snow off the Windshield......





Defcon 5;1967385 said:


> I would like to know too.....


You said it first so I will let you explain it...hate to steal your thunder.:waving:


----------



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

BUFF;1967366 said:


> Since the question was about a BOSS plow with a deflector my reply offers valid constructive feedback.
> 
> You're correct I don't understand how a chain lift plays into how a snow deflector works, care to explain?


Wait, what... I thought it was obvious. :whistling:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Doughboy12;1967473 said:


> Wait, what... I thought it was obvious. :whistling:


Based on you answer is it safe to say you have nothing to back up you're original comment........:waving:


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

BUFF;1967592 said:


> Based on you answer is it safe to say you have nothing to back up you're original comment........:waving:


Have a snickers, cause your not you when your hungry.:laughing:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

BC Handyman;1967598 said:


> Have a snickers, cause your not you when your hungry.:laughing:


It is aboot supper time eh.......


----------



## heman (Oct 14, 2009)

here you go, sorry about bent corners pushing snow into tree area got in my way.


----------



## heman (Oct 14, 2009)

here we go again


----------



## loyjms (Jan 18, 2015)

Take the deflector off


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare (Oct 17, 2011)

BUFF;1967216 said:


> The Boss Deflector buckles at the hinge when straight or angled for windrowing. The combination of the hinge and buckled deflector allows snow to blow off the top.


As much as I love Boss plows and will never switch, This "buckle" along with the blade design not being as curved (designed to throw snow higher) is a disadvantage as for keeping the snow off the windsheild. BUT did you know if you keep your cab cold inside the snow tends to not stick to the window!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

So I was trying Antler's advice about plowing with the wind this morning and it was going great. Halfway through, the wind switched from SW to NW. I had to replow the entire lot keep going with the wind. 

It was going really good up until that point.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1968492 said:


> So I was trying Antler's advice about plowing with the wind this morning and it was going great. Halfway through, the wind switched from SW to NW. I had to replow the entire lot keep going with the wind.
> 
> It was going really good up until that point.


One Question??.....Did plowing with the wind keep snow off the windshield???........


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Defcon 5;1968498 said:


> One Question??.....Did plowing with the wind keep snow off the windshield???........


You don't tug on superman's cape
You don't spit into the wind
You don't pull the mask off that old lone ranger


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

grandview;1968509 said:


> You don't tug on superman's cape
> You don't spit into the wind
> You don't pull the mask off that old lone ranger


You forgot...u don't piss into the wind either!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

ShaneysLawnCare;1968405 said:


> As much as I love Boss plows and will never switch, This "buckle" along with the blade design not being as curved (designed to throw snow higher) is a disadvantage as for keeping the snow off the windsheild. BUT did you know if you keep your cab cold inside the snow tends to not stick to the window!!


I'm fully aware of keeping you're windshield cool/cold keeps it cleaner.


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare (Oct 17, 2011)

BUFF;1968562 said:


> I'm fully aware of keeping you're windshield cool/cold keeps it cleaner.


It was kind of a sarcastic point. The good old 05 when I had it was amazing at doing this considering I had cracked heads and it drank the coolant too fast for it to even heat the truck up haha


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

ShaneysLawnCare;1968564 said:


> It was kind of a sarcastic point. The good old 05 when I had it was amazing at doing this considering I had cracked heads and it drank the coolant too fast for it to even heat the truck up haha


I figured that much, one sarcastic point warrants one back......:salute:


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare (Oct 17, 2011)

BUFF;1968570 said:


> I figured that much, one sarcastic point warrants one back......:salute:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

My sarcastic points result in a reversing post count


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

We have a couple private roads that we do with open fields and I have plowed the snow across the road the wrong way to keep the snow from blowing back.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1968685 said:


> My sarcastic points result in a reversing post count


Maybe Dean Wormer has a select few on double secret probation..........:laughing:


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm a thinking that there may be many who wish they had enough snow to come over the top of their plows!Not a bad problem to have,sort of like complaining that your wifes ample bosom keeps spilling out of her tops lol


----------



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

BUFF;1967592 said:


> Based on you answer is it safe to say you have nothing to back up you're original comment........:waving:


Sorry.....I thought you were smart enough to know when someone was carrying on with the original joke. I guess I was wrong.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1968492 said:


> *So I was trying Antler's advice* about plowing with the wind this morning and it was going great. Halfway through, the wind switched from SW to NW. I had to replow the entire lot keep going with the wind.
> 
> It was going really good up until that point.





ratherbfishin;1968548 said:


> You forgot...u *don't piss into the wind* either!


oh, I wont say it


----------



## WSBart (Mar 4, 2015)

ATT Tech;1962324 said:


> It's always that fine granular snow... Worse when it's only 2-3" deep.... Traveling under 15MPH.... I've tried different angles but never dog legged.... Just sucks when you have a 5 mile access road and you have to stop every 1000 ft to clean off your wipers.....


I happen to have a solution for that........:waving:



Dogplow Dodge;1962706 said:


> I must be a slow poke....
> 
> I've NEVER plowed anything at 15mph.....
> 
> (including any ex girlfriends)


Did jest at this......


----------



## F250/XLS (Nov 23, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1967074 said:


> I'm laughing because that's what I do.
> 
> I rearrange the layouts of my accounts (move buildings, drives, etc) so I can plow with the wind.
> 
> If that's too difficult, I just wait for the wind to change to the most advantageous direction and then plow with it.


Lol You got to be kidding ahahahah


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

F250/XLS;1975296 said:


> Lol You got to be kidding ahahahah


It makes as much sense as plowing with the wind.


----------

